# Best place for cycling clothes around Seattle?



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I am looking for a shop around Seattle that has a good selection of cycling clothes. Anybody have any ideas?

I've been to Performance in Seattle and their selection was ok, but nowhere near what they have online.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Recycled Cycles, REI.


----------



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

*Great Place in Portland Though TEAM SALES CYCLING*

I live North of Everett put during Holidays on way down to Oregon Coast Stopped in at TEAM SALES CYCLING located Exit 290 off I-5. First class all the way mostly Santini the owner does the clothing for a lot of Doemestic Pro Teams. The Whole store is clothing only. Prices arent bad either. If you ever get down that way I would stop in I found some great deals.

Ray Still


----------



## CaptStash (Mar 13, 2007)

Check out JL Racing on Stone Way in Fremont. They mostly make rowing clothes but hteir base layers are the best available and the owners are cyclists (the y used to own a LBS and their daughter is a younfg pro).


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

On Friday I went down to Recycled Cycles. Good luck finding a parking place there on a weekday! I was a little let down by their clothing selection. It seems that they may have gotten wiped out by the holiday rush, which is understandable. I may just try some mailorder and return what doesn't fit. I'll look into that shop in Fremont. Is that near Cascade Bike Studio. Zach over there is a great guy. He designed my frame.


----------



## CaptStash (Mar 13, 2007)

tyro said:


> On Friday I went down to Recycled Cycles. Good luck finding a parking place there on a weekday! I was a little let down by their clothing selection. It seems that they may have gotten wiped out by the holiday rush, which is understandable. I may just try some mailorder and return what doesn't fit. I'll look into that shop in Fremont. Is that near Cascade Bike Studio. Zach over there is a great guy. He designed my frame.


I don't know where Cascade Bike Studio is. JL Racing is on Stone Way one block North of 34th on the corner of 35th and Stone Way. It is very close to Recycled cycles reeally. I don't know if they are selling actual actual cycling clothing yet (I have only seen prototype stuff) but they can't be beat for base layers. 

While you are in the neighborhood, Speedy Reedy at the corner of 34th and Stone Way is a great field trip as well. They are a small LBS specializing in triathlon. Brook and Reed are great and pleasant to chat with. Brook did the fit on two of my bikes and my wife's bike. GReat people and they often have stuff on sale.

I would also recommend REI as someone else above did.

Hope that's not too much information!


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

CaptStash said:


> I don't know where Cascade Bike Studio is. JL Racing is on Stone Way one block North of 34th on the corner of 35th and Stone Way. It is very close to Recycled cycles reeally. I don't know if they are selling actual actual cycling clothing yet (I have only seen prototype stuff) but they can't be beat for base layers.
> 
> While you are in the neighborhood, Speedy Reedy at the corner of 34th and Stone Way is a great field trip as well. They are a small LBS specializing in triathlon. Brook and Reed are great and pleasant to chat with. Brook did the fit on two of my bikes and my wife's bike. GReat people and they often have stuff on sale.
> 
> ...


Certainly not too much info. Thanks for taking the time ot provide it.

Nothing beats a great base layer. I'll try and stop b there when I am in the neighborhood. I just bought my first cycling baselayer last week which is a Craft sleeveless. I REALLY like the additional wicking and comfort that it provides. I think I'm going to need some more. I like Icebreaker wool long sleeve jerseys for mtb'ing and the Craft was so nice under that.

Here's CBS's url http://www.cascadebicyclestudio.com/ Again, Zach is a super nice and supremely knoledgeable guy. I got his name from Russell over at Herriot Sports Performance who did the fitting on my mtb. Both are stellar guys to work with, highly recommended.


----------



## Rsix (Oct 18, 2005)

Gregg's Greenlake Cycles (www.greggscycles.com) has a pretty good selection of cycling clothes.


----------



## redmondroubaix (Nov 13, 2007)

Sammamish Valley Cycle in Redmond has a fairly good selection of higher end stuff such as Assos. Most of the guys that work there are great, plus they give 10% off for Cascade Bike members.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Rsix said:


> Gregg's Greenlake Cycles (www.greggscycles.com) has a pretty good selection of cycling clothes.


I got some nice Capo Forma stuff there last year. I like that brand.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

redmondroubaix said:


> Sammamish Valley Cycle in Redmond has a fairly good selection of higher end stuff such as Assos. Most of the guys that work there are great, plus they give 10% off for Cascade Bike members.


Hey, thanks for the heads up. I've been wanting to try on some Assos stuff to see if it is truly worth the jack. I'll have to swing through there one of these days and see for myself.


----------

